# Brooklyn Bridge for Sale!!



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Now here's a deal fer ya on the "Evil Bay"! I'll take two how about you!! What you tink???? Regal

Stainless Unlimited 12' 2 track G through truss bridge - eBay (item 160421125541 end time Jan-01-11 07:13:12 PST)


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice bridge, to pricy for me.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Geeeeeeeeeeeez Marty your the only one who saw this thread?????? That was the point Pricey Pricey Pricey!! Hah LOL Regal 

Also had one on the other day for RDC's $169 from Kramer on "Evil Bay" now raised em back up to $199 now and another seller raised his Phoenix pb11 setups from $245 up to $286 now. Boy once the holiday is over its back to "well it didn't sell for the holiday might as well just try to get whatever I want now".


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Dang...those are nice bridges.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Mikey, 
Thought you would step right up and buy that one...LOL


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

You'll need some Ironworkers and a couple of Riggers to get that thing home.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

NG would never run on a bridge like that....


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

We got one better than that and its a three track bridge 24 ft long and did not cost half as much. Later RJD


----------

